# No sound on Cassiopea Fiva MPC-205E



## ametyst (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,
Please help me with a problem.

I installed FreeBSD:


```
casiopea.lukawski.net 7.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 #0: Fri Oct  2 12:21:39 UTC 2009     [email]root@i386-
builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

on Cassiopea Fiva MPC-205E ( http://world.casio.com/system/pa/products/ht/fiva_mpc205e_spec.html ) with build in sound card "AC-Link connected sound chip (16-bit stereo PCM)"

Then I tried `kldload snd_driver` and the driver was recognised as:


```
casiopea# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Acer Labs M5451> at io 0x1000 irq 10 kld snd_t4dwave [GIANT] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
```

but... still no sound

then I enabled the driver in /boot/defaults/loader.conf


```
snd_t4dwave_load="YES"          # t4dwave
```

the driver is loading properly, but ... still no sound

Following the suggestion from http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-multimedia/2006-November/005322.html
I've put these into my /etc/sysctl.conf:


```
hw.snd.maxautovchans=10
hw.snd.pcm0.vchans=4
```
still no sound

if I try

`# mpg123 puszek.mp3`

I get:


```
High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layers 1, 2 and 3
        version 1.10.0; written and copyright by Michael Hipp and others
        free software (LGPL/GPL) without any warranty but with best wishes

Playing MPEG stream 1 of 1: puszek.mp3 ...
[...]
MPEG 1.0 layer III, 320 kbit/s, 44100 Hz joint-stereo
```

but still no sound.

Please help to solve it, I have no more idea what I can do with.

Thanks in advance,
Take care,
Piotr


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2010)

Format your posts, please.


----------



## ametyst (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, I will.


----------



## jailed (Feb 27, 2010)

Find your sound card on,
[CMD=""]pciconf -lv[/CMD]

Search for it on:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html#SOUND

kldload the driver you found here.


----------



## jailed (Feb 27, 2010)

> then I enabled the driver in /boot/defaults/loader.conf



Do not use /boot/defaults/loader.conf

Use /boot/loader.conf


----------



## ametyst (Feb 28, 2010)

*more nfo*

according to "pciconf -lv":


```
pcm0@pci0:0:4:0:        class=0x040100 card=0x01001265 chip=0x545110b9 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Acer Labs Incorporated (ALi/ULi)'
    device     = 'ALI M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
```

and loaded module is:

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Acer Labs M5451> at io 0x1000 irq 10 kld snd_t4dwave [GIANT] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
```

so - should be ok, but no sound. Hardware is OK (tested succesfully under ms win)


----------



## jailed (Feb 28, 2010)

Just in case,
[CMD=""]mixer 100[/CMD]


----------

